# completion of mastectomy



## cpccoder2008 (Mar 29, 2011)

A patient had a right side lumpectomy with complete axillary lymph node dissection in 2009. Today the doctor states he performed the completion of the right side mastectomy. She also had a Left side Total Mastectomy with SLN BX. I am told to use 19303-50 and 38500 RT but i do not agree, can someone please help. Thanks


----------



## Faizia Khan (Mar 31, 2011)

*Coder*

I would code it as 19303-50 for bilateral mastectomy and 38500 for SLN bx. If it's deep SLN then I would code 38525.


----------

